# I cannot find Soy products! Please help!



## HeatherEve (Feb 26, 2004)

I cannot find a local store or even an ONLINE store that carries soy cream cheese, soy sour cream, etc. The only soy pseudo-dairy item i can find is soy milk. Does anyone know of an online store where i can order these things?Thank you soooo much!!! I am dying for a bagel and "cream cheese" but dairy sets me off in a terrible way and i end up in pain and very C'ed!


----------



## Ann Hanson (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi!I was told just today that Starbucks has soy ice cream that is really good. Also stores will order stuff for you if you ask. Hope this helps!


----------



## HeatherEve (Feb 26, 2004)

Yum- I had a soy ice cream that was very good! But it was not STARBUCKS! Yummm!!!!! I gotta keep an eye out for it!


----------



## mayasmama (Sep 6, 2002)

Tofutti makes a great line of soy products...everythign form ice cream, sour cream, cream cheese, cheese singles. Try your local health food store or look online for their website to see who carries them in your area. They are so good and taste just like the real thing! Mori-Nu tofu also makes a pudding mix that you mix with their tofu that is out of this world!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Here at Safeway we can get lots of soy things; esp at the newer concept stores that have health sections in them. I dont know if you have them there or not.I have heard good things about Tofutti as well.


----------



## ScoobyDoo2 (Feb 11, 2004)

Where do you live? Most major grocery stores (Ralphs, Safeway, Giant, Food Lion, etc) have health food sections, or they have items mixed in with the regular items...ask the manager. Check out natural food stores (Whole Foods, Henry's Marketplace, Trader Joe's).Don't get your hopes up too high on some of these dairy free products. I have tried a lot of different brands, and some of them taste like paste. A lot of times, I would just rather do without.Be careful too, a lot of people can't tolerate a lot of soy in their diet.


----------



## mojo1970 (Jul 8, 2004)

Have a look here http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-local/...et/sect/PD.html they have lots of products.Mojo


----------

